
Gripped by disease, unemployment and police outrage, America plunges into crisis - xoxoy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/plagued-by-disease-unemployment-and-outrage-at-the-police-america-plunges-into-crisis/2020/05/29/c8329bb2-a1b5-11ea-81bb-c2f70f01034b_story.html
======
thephyber
A pretty interesting observation:

> Brinkley, the Rice University historian, said the moment seemed akin to
> Richard Nixon’s presidency, when the country was divided politically over
> the Vietnam War and the president was attacking the press over the Pentagon
> Papers.

I see a lot of the fundamental social problems in America and I see elected
officials at the federal level largely incapable of / uninterested in trying
to tackle them. They all seem to waste a lot of time on smearing their
political opponents or in focusing on small, trivial issues rather than the
cracks in the foundation of American society (perhaps that is all we as voters
incentivize them to do).

------
jedieaston
[http://archive.is/4p9JH](http://archive.is/4p9JH)

------
perl4ever
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/05/30/spacex-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/05/30/spacex-
nasa-launch-live-updates/)

------
gautamcgoel
Can someone give a link without a paywall?

~~~
lazyant
[https://outline.com/cMfrLP](https://outline.com/cMfrLP)

------
inscartwheelies
America was already in a long, slow decline for decades.

 _America: The Farewell Tour_ book by Chris Hedges

 _DECLINE of EMPIRES: The Signs of Decay (2003)_ video by Chalmers Johnson

[https://youtu.be/Q2CCs-x9q9U](https://youtu.be/Q2CCs-x9q9U)

